# My New Figures



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I've added some new 1:20.32 scale figures to collections.
My Newest
I love sculpting in 3D. Anything I sculpt in 1 scale can be easily transformed to another.
I've recently upgraded my Orignal Anycubics Photon with a Chitusystem's mono upgrade kit and Parallel UV LED array. The speed is incredible. What used to take over 6 hours is now taking a little under 2. 








This was printed at .05mm layer thickness and finished in 2 hours. I didn't even have to file or sand anything. You're seeing the figure right out the wash.








Another with the same settings and slightly over 2 hours.








She only took an hour and 38 minutes, but then, she's just a little old spinster.








I've been working on Sam for a couple of years, and he's almost perfect. 








I'm also enlarging my engine crew. 








And adding some more conductors.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

How many can you print at the same time? 6? more?

They definitely look great.

Greg


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> How many can you print at the same time? 6? more?
> 
> They definitely look great.
> 
> Greg


That depends on the size of the prints.








I printed 7 of these 1:48 scale figures at the same time. They took the same amount of time as if I printed 1 at the same scale. That's the nice thing about a DLP or an LED printer-- the only moving part is the z axis [up and down] so it is the light source and the quality of the projector that determine print speeds, not the movement of a printer head in the x, y axis.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Right, clearly I knew that when I asked, was wondering how big your "stage" is, and also if there was anything more difficult with figures.

Greg


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

Been on the fence about a resin printer but man these are detailed. I do 1/29 figures so FDM in ABS is passable outside but these are really crisp. I have an Ender3 so I was looking at the Halot-One, it's obviously not top of the line but pretty affordable at 200 bucks or so. Just when I was thinking I had all the toys I could ever want


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Right, clearly I knew that when I asked, was wondering how big your "stage" is, and also if there was anything more difficult with figures.
> 
> Greg


Sorry Greg, it wasn't clear to me. my build platform is small. I have an Anycubics Original Photon, which I upgraded and modified into a Mono machine. The platform is 68x120x150. I can print 1 single 7/8ths scale figure if I stand them up for the print. They turn out great, but used to take a minimum of 14 hours at .05mm layer thickness. I can print 3 to 4 1:20.32 scale figures if they are standing up, but at the same layer thickness it will take just over 12 hours. If I'm going to print the figure vertical, I always put as many on the platform as I can because no matter how many you put on the platform, it will take the same amount of time.
I like to print at an angle now because there is a marked difference of quality. The projected image of the layer has a finer resolution than even the smallest allowable layer can catch. By printing at an angle all of the parts of the model are printed at a finer resolution and with less layers-- meaning less time.
Martan, you can usually pickup the Egloo and Anycubics for around 200. In retrospect, I should have gone with the Egloo printer and bought the mono. I didn't understand pricesly how resin printers work, so I based my decision on screen resolution instead of the quality of light. Lesson learned. Also, the Anycubic photon broke down before I got through 1.5 liters of resin, that's why I upgraded. I was never satisfied with the reliability or consistency of it's prints, so when it broke down I turned to a trusted upgrade kit instead of fixing it.


----------



## ncdodave (Jul 17, 2016)

those look awesome! can you do them in 2.5" scale also? If so Id like to discuss prices, etc. further. please mp me


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

I'd be interested in pricing for 1/24 or 1/20.3 (Piko, LGB, and Bachmann trains). My theme in late 1880's to early 1900's in Arizona (think Tombstone) and especially hard to find military figures (Cavalry and Buffalo Soldiers were stationed here back then) that can be modified to fit that era. Send a message here works for me as well


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

@fyrekop I'm working on this one right now. I've done a couple of test prints in 1-22 and 1:20.32. They are not the final product, as soon as I finalize it, I will offer them on Shapeways.


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice! I finally ordered the Creality Halot One. I wasn't real sure on all the specifics but it was a good price and I love my Ender3 FDM so I figured what the heck. Just getting the hang of it so far. Resin is a bit messy but not as bad as some have said. I can't sculpt my own like you do so I go the easy route, Makehuman and Blender. But it does ok. Here is my preacher guy, 1/29 scale.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice paint Job!
I'm invisioning a day when guys like me can sell their 3D files for people to print on their own printers.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's an update


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Looking forward to being able to purchase those plans. Then I can convince wife that I really need a printer to make my own figures.


----------

